# #39 CLOSED -Cotton Crochet doillies with Judy



## Designer1234

#39 Workshop -- Cotton Crochet doilies with Judy --

Welcome to workshop #39 - We hope you will enjoy spending some time with Judy who is going to help you to make some Doilies. She will help you with the Pineapple pattern, which is one of the most popular doily patterns.

WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!

===========================
IMPORTANT- PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post *IM IN* to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post. If you are reading this you are now in the workshop.

#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

The workshop information will be posted later tonight or early tomorrow morning (Starting day) and the teacher (Judy) will be here to answer your questions. Please do not hesitate to let her know how you are doing and ask questions.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome to Judy and all of the students. For those who are not familiar with how the workshops are set up. Please feel free to ask questions and also to let Judy know if you are doing well, or having problems.

We will leave the workshop open for some time, and once we see projects completed, I will open a Parade of Pineapple Doilies in the Picture section, where we will ask you to post your pictures.

We are very happy if you also post pictures of your work in progress. As this and all our workshop are on line, it is essential that you communicate with the teacher and hopefully show what you are accomplishing.

Have a great time and learn lots! Designer1234

*THE DOWN LOAD FOR THE BLUE PINEAPPLE LARGE DOILY IS BELOW THE PICTURES ON THIS POST*


----------



## Designer1234

if you need the information as to hook and thread requirements please go to the information topic on following link, the information is there. Then come back here to the workshop

_here is the link where the workshop information is posted_ .

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200160-1.html*


----------



## Designer1234

Information from the information thread from:

*from Judy*! Information

The doilies we will be making are made with *size 10 crochet thread*. The thread is available most places(Hobby Lobby, Walmart,Michael's,Joann's or probably your LYS). It also comes in numerous colors. There are also several sizes of thread. You don't want to go very much larger than a size ten. You could end up with a giant piece of work. Oh, and a 10 is larger than a 20 or 30 size.

I used a size *7(US)(1.65mm) crochet hook*. The hooks for the thread are the small steel hooks. They are made specifically for thread crochet. If that size hook seems a little small to work with, You could use a hook as large as a size 4(2.0mm). It will just make your doily a little larger.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here: there is a lot of information about crochet hooks and cotton thread as well as yarn, at this link- there is also an excellent measurement conversion chart for your information, It will give you metric (mm)
US - and UK hook sizes.

http://itsybitsyspidercrochet.blogspot.ca/2010/09/crochet-hooks-101.html


----------



## Judithlynn

*Hi, I'm Judy. I am really looking forward to teaching the doily workshop*.

The pictures of the pink and green doilies actually have 4 motifs. That means there are actually 4 doilies connected.I chose these two because they are connected differently.

I made one of the green motifs(in blue thread) with a size US4(2.0mm) so you could see the difference in size. the picture is below. The green one is 5" across. The blue is 6" across.

*#1 pattern -I thought perhaps we would start with the round doily. It can be found here:

http://cillesdoilies.angelfire.com/bluepineapples.htm*

================

Pineapple square -round -green

STITCH GUIDE

Beginning shell(beg shell): In specified st work (ch3,dc,ch2,2dc)

Shell: In specified st work(2dc,ch2,2dc)

Beginning double shell(begd-shell): In specified st work [ch3,dc,(ch2,2dc)twice]

Double shell(d-shell): In specified st work[(2dc,ch2)twice,2dc]

Cluster(cl)YO,insert hook in specified st,YO and draw up a loop,YO and draw through 2 loops on hook)twice,YO and draw through remaining 3 loops on hook

Picot: ch3.sl st in sc at base of ch-3

v-stitch(v-st): In specified stitch work(dc,ch2,dc)

Large v-stitch(large v-st): In specified stitch work(dc,ch3,dc)
----------------------------------------- 
*INSTRUCTIONS*

FIRST MOTIF:

Ch6; join with a sl st to form a ring.

Rnd 1: Ch1, 16sc in ring; join with a sl st in first sc.

Rnd 2: Ch1, sc in join;*ch3,skip one sc, sc in next sc; rep from* around, ch1; join with a hdc in first sc.

Rnd 3: Ch1, sc in join;*ch4, sc in next ch-3 sp; rep from * around, ch2; join with a hdc in first sc.

Rnd 4: Ch1, sc in join; *ch5, sc in next ch4 sp;rep from*around, ch1,tr in first sc.

Rnd 5: Beg d-shell;*ch5, sc in next ch-5 sp,ch5**, d-shell in next ch-5 sp; rep from * around, end at **on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of begch-3.

Rnd 6: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3, shell in next ch-2 sp,ch3,sc in next ch-5 sp, ch5,sc in next ch-5 sp,ch3**, shell in next ch-2 sp; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 7: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch2, v-st in ch3 sp, ch2, shell in shell, ch3, 5dc in ch-5 sp, ch3**, shell in shell; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 8: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*(ch3, dcin v-st) 3 times, ch3, shell in shell,ch2, (dc in next dc of ch-5 group, ch1) 4 times, dc in next dc, ch2**, shell in shell; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 9: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3, skip one ch-3 sp,(large v-st in next ch-3 sp, ch3) twice; shell in shell,(ch3,sc in ch-1 sp)4 times;ch3**, shell in shell; rep from * around, end at**on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 10: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*skip one ch-3 sp,(in next ch-3 sp work(ch3, dc) 3 times, ch3, dc in next ch-3 sp; (in next ch-3 sp work(ch3,dc) 3 times, ch3, shell in shell, ch3,skip one ch-3 sp,(sc in next ch-3 sp, ch3) 3 times**, shell in shell; rep from*around, end at** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 11: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3, skip one ch-3 sp, (dc in the next ch-3 sp, ch3)twice,(in next ch-3 sp work large v-st, ch3)twice;(dc in next ch-3 sp, ch3)twice, shell in shell, ch3, skip one ch-3 sp, (sc in next ch-3 sp, ch3) twice**, shell in shell; rep from *around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 12: Sl st in next 3 sts, ch1;*sc in next 2 dc, 3sc in next ch-3 sp,(in next ch-3 sp work, 2sc, picot,2sc) 7times, 3sc in next ch-3 sp, sc in 2 dc, ch3,(cl,picot) in shell, skip one ch-3 sp,(cl,picot)in next ch-3 sp( cl,picot)in next shell, ch3; rep from * around, join with a sl st in first sc. Finish off; weave in ends.

SECOND MOTIF:

*Work the same as for motif one through Rnd 11*

Rnd 12

: Sl st in next 3 sts,ch1, sc in next 2dc,3sc in next ch-3 sp,(in next ch-3 sp work, 2sc,picot,2sc) 4 times,[ (in next ch-3 sp work 2sc,ch1,sl st in corresponding picot of 1st motif,ch1, sl st in last sc made, 2sc) 3 times],3sc in next ch-3 sp,sc in 2dc,ch3,*in shell work(cl, ch1,sl st in corresponding picot of adjoining motif,ch1,sl st in top of cl),* skip next ch-3 sp, in next ch-3 sp work(cl, ch1,sl st in corresponding picot of adjoining motif, ch1,sl st in top of cl), skip next ch-3 sp, repeat from * to* once,ch3,sc in 2dc,3sc in next ch-3 sp, repeat from [ to ] once,(in next ch-3 sp work 2sc,picot,2sc) 4 times, 3sc in next ch-3 sp,**(in next ch-3 sp work 2sc,picot,2sc) 7 times, 3sc in next ch-3 sp, sc in next 2 dc, ch3, (cl,picot) in shell, skip next ch-3 sp,(cl,picot) in next ch-3 sp,(cl,picot) in next shell, ch3**, sc in next 2dc, 3sc in next ch-3 sp, repeat from ** to **, join with a sl st in first sc. Finish off, weave in ends.

THIRD MOTIF:

*Work the same as for motif one through Rnd 11*.

Rnd 12

: Sl st in next 3 sts, ch1, *sc in next 2dc, 3sc in next ch-3 sp,( in next ch-3 sp work 2sc,picot,2sc) 4 times*,[(in next ch-3 sp work 2sc, ch1, sl st in corresponding picot of second motif, ch1,sl st in last sc made,2sc)3 times]**ch3,in next ch-3 sp,in shell work(cl,ch1,sl st in corresponding picot of adjoining motif, ch1, sl st in top of cl) skip next ch-3 sp, in next ch-3 sp work(cl,ch1,sl st in corresponding picot of adjoining motif, ch1,sl st in top of cl), in shell work(cl,ch1,sl st in corresponding picot of adjoining motif, ch1, sl st in top of cl),ch3,sc in next 2dc,repeat from[ to ]**,in next ch-3 sp work(2sc,picot,2sc),repeat from [ to ],repeat from ** to **,(in next ch-3 sp work 2sc,picot,2sc) 4times,3sc in next ch-3 sp,sc in next 3dc,ch3,(cl,picot) in shell, skip one ch-3 sp,(cl,picot) in next shell, ch3,sc in next 2dc,3sc in next ch-3 sp,(in next ch-3 sp work 2sc,picot,2sc) 7 times, 3sc in next ch-3 sp, sc in next 2dc, ch3,(cl,picot) in shell, skip next ch-3 sp,(cl,picot) in next ch-3 sp,(cl,picot) in next shell,ch3,join with a sl st in first sc. Finish off, weave in ends.

====================================


----------



## Pril

I've started. It's a bit like crocheting human hair! But it's fun and I'm surprised at how quickly it's going for such fine thread. Hopefully I'm doing it right, guess I'll find out in the morning!


----------



## Designer1234

*Just a thought* - remember if you can crochet, the stitches are the same as regular crochet. I haven't done cotton crochet for 40 years but I taught myself by following the pattern exactly-- So if you take your time you should not have a problem. Judy will be here to answer any questions


----------



## Designer1234

*There are 37 students signed into this workshop *=== great - that is as at September 18


----------



## Judithlynn

*JUDY HERE*)I'm so sorry. I had internet problems. I couldn't get on the internet and it took my provider forever to fix it.

*Lets start with the green doily*._ I think it is the easiest and the quickest_. Designer1234 has put the instructions on page one.

The stitches we will be using and the abbreviations are:

chain stitch ch
single crochet sc
double crochet dc

The cluster(stitch guide) looks a little scary, but I think once you have done one, you will see that it's not hard.
The instructions for the 12th round on the 2nd and 3rd motifs are not as streamlined as the others, but I an walk you through them if you have a problem. They are the rnds that connect the motifs together. Once you've done this, I think you will prefer this method to trying to sew them together.
So get out your thread and hook and lets get started.


----------



## Judithlynn

I thought it might be helpful to see the difference in size of the doilies made with a size US4 and 7 hooks.
I made a green motif(in blue thread) yesterday with a size US4 hook. Here is the picture:

The blue one is 6" and the green 5".

By the way, I haven't had time to block the blue one, just steam pressed.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! how are you all doing . 

Judy -- I love your doilies - the pattern is so nice.


Ladies -- Don't forget to let us know how you are doing . Designer


----------



## Judithlynn

Thank you, designer 1234. 

Yes, ladies, I'm anxious to hear how the patterns are working out for you. Judy


----------



## islandgirl81

Oh no.....I already started the big round one. I'm on round 11. I couldn't wait till tonight to start which was earlier recommended. My husband left for a business trip 4 a.m. so I had this plan of crocheting non stop for the next couple of days. Maybe I'll stop and start on the green one. I thought I had forgot how to read crochet patterns but it came right back to me. I did have to pull a couple of rounds out and redo though.


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> Oh no.....I already started the big round one. I'm on round 11. I couldn't wait till tonight to start which was earlier recommended. My husband left for a business trip 4 a.m. so I had this plan of crocheting non stop for the next couple of days. Maybe I'll stop and start on the green one. I thought I had forgot how to read crochet patterns but it came right back to me. I did have to pull a couple of rounds out and redo though.


That's okay. Just go ahead and finish the round one.You're half way done. You can always go to the green one when the round one is done. I'm glad you are doing so good.
I did the round one first, too. I was afraid it would be too hard for first time thread crocheters, but it sounds like you are just fine with it.


----------



## islandgirl81

Judithlynn said:


> That's okay. Just go ahead and finish the round one.You're half way done. You can always go to the green one when the round one is done. I'm glad you are doing so good.
> I did the round one first, too. I was afraid it would be too hard for first time thread crocheters, but it sounds like you are just fine with it.


I did have some problems with rounds 8 & 9 but remembered what Shirley said earlier to take my time. So reread and reread til it made sense.


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> I did have some problems with rounds 8 & 9 but remembered what Shirley said earlier to take my time. So reread and reread til it made sense.


Then you're okay now. That's great. Anymore problems, just holler.


----------



## Pril

I, too, started on the round one but now I've restarted on the green one. I didn't want to confuse anyone in the class by asking questions that were not the same as what was on their pattern. Back t5o the drawing board! I also found it helpful to enlarge the picture and print it out. That way I can see up close if I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Judithlynn

I'm sorry, Pril, I shouldn't have changed mid stream.


----------



## Pril

No problems Judy, I jumped in too soon, couldn't help myself. ;-)


----------



## AMZ

I don't know what sp means. Think I did it right in row three but ? in row 5. Sorry I was trying to do green. Will stop & go to blue pattern.


----------



## Judithlynn

AMZ said:


> I don't know what sp means. Think I did it right in row three but ? in row 5. Sorry I was trying to do green. Will stop & go to blue pattern.


sp means space.


----------



## islandgirl81

I went ahead and started the green one but have a question on round 5...first at the end of 4 it says tr in first sc....did that. On 5 it says beg d-shell. So do I ch3 at top of tr and dc into the sp that tr was made? Just doesn't look right to me?


----------



## soc

Rnd 6: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3, shell in next ch-2 sp,ch3,sc in next ch-5 sp, ch5,sc in next ch-5 sp,ch3**, shell in next ch-2 sp; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Beginning shell(beg shell): In specified st work (ch3,dc,ch2,2dc)

Okay, I am a real beginner. I slip stitch in the double crochet and chain 2, then I do the beg shell pattern that says chain 3 more for a total of 5 chain stitches before I do the double crochet in the beg shell?


----------



## Poor Purl

Day 1 and I'm already confused. Are we starting with the doily called "Blue Pineapples," on the Angelfire website, or are we starting with the one that has several motifs, in a message on p.1?


----------



## islandgirl81

Ok figured it out. Just didn't look right at first.


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> I went ahead and started the green one but have a question on round 5...first at the end of 4 it says tr in first sc....did that. On 5 it says beg d-shell. So do I ch3 at top of tr and dc into the sp that tr was made? Just doesn't look right to me?


I did a slip stitch around the tr,then ch 3 for the beginning d-shell. Sorry, didn't see your second post.


----------



## Judithlynn

soc said:


> Rnd 6: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3, shell in next ch-2 sp,ch3,sc in next ch-5 sp, ch5,sc in next ch-5 sp,ch3**, shell in next ch-2 sp; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.
> 
> Beginning shell(beg shell): In specified st work (ch3,dc,ch2,2dc)
> 
> Okay, I am a real beginner. I slip stitch in the double crochet and chain 2, then I do the beg shell pattern that says chain 3 more for a total of 5 chain stitches before I do the double crochet in the beg shell?


Sl st in the dc and in the ch-2 space, then do the beginning shell. Does that made better sense? You want to be able to work the beg shell in the ch-2 space.


----------



## Judithlynn

Poor Purl said:


> Day 1 and I'm already confused. Are we starting with the doily called "Blue Pineapples," on the Angelfire website, or are we starting with the one that has several motifs, in a message on p.1?


Sorry, I messed up. We are starting with the one with several motifs. I think it is easier than the other.


----------



## Judithlynn

I am working on pictures of the last row on motif 2. I'm thinking pictures will make it easier to understand how to connect the motifs. I should be ready with them tomorrow, so if you would go ahead and make the 2nd motif through round 11. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl

Judithlynn said:


> Sorry, I messed up. We are starting with the one with several motifs. I think it is easier than the other.


Easier is good. I'll try to get on it tomorrow.

I have some really nice perle cotton; will that work?


----------



## Judithlynn

perle cotton is larger than size10. You can still use it, but the doily will be larger. You will also need a bigger hook. Maybe a 4 or 5?


----------



## Pril

Judy, I am doing round 4.I have done 'rep from * around,' and I am now up to 'ch2;join with a hdc in first sc'. It is here that I am lost. I have chained 4 of my last round, do I now add ch2? I have taken clear photos but there is no upload button here?


----------



## Pril

Soory, that was meant to be, I'm at the end of round 3.


----------



## patinjapan

Same here, I don`t understand how to do this.


----------



## patinjapan

Pril said:


> Soory, that was meant to be, I'm at the end of round 3.


Sorry just joined, I meant to say, I don`t understand how to join at the end of row 3 as well.


----------



## kaixixang

So...we only have 2 patterns of pineapples? I'm rather pleased with the choice...and I don't think they are duplicates of what I have stored already. :thumbup:


----------



## Judithlynn

Pril said:


> Judy, I am doing round 4.I have done 'rep from * around,' and I am now up to 'ch2;join with a hdc in first sc'. It is here that I am lost. I have chained 4 of my last round, do I now add ch2? I have taken clear photos but there is no upload button here?


On the last repeat you do not ch4. Instead ch2 and work a half double crochet in the beginning sc. Does that make sense to you?

Pril, do people in Australia use US terms or UK terms when crocheting? If you use UK, are you having trouble with the US terms?


----------



## Designer1234

I am so glad to see so many students -- 39! I am looking forward to seeing the doilies! I love the pineapple pattern. Way to go Judy and ladies.


----------



## bgirardin

I'm in


----------



## Judithlynn

Ladies, tomorrow I will be out of pocket. My husband has an eye appointment; and I will need to drive him home. The appointment is in Oklahoma City, which means a drive of almost 2 hours. I should be back home around 2 P.M. Central time. I will check in as soon as I get home.


----------



## Designer1234

Have a safe trip Judy -- I am sure the ladies are doing well with their patterns and if one has a question, there are some excellent crocheters in this workshop and I am sure will help. If not they can ask you questions and you can answer when you get home.


----------



## soc

Okay, we made it through round 6.

Rnd 7: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch2, v-st in ch3 sp, ch2, shell in shell, ch3, 5dc in ch-5 sp, ch3**, shell in shell; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

So when it says "5dc in ch-5 sp" does that mean to do it in both of the ch-5 spaces and then ch3 and do a shell in shell?

Otherwise, if I do "5dc in ch-5 and then do ch3, there is another ch-5 left before I get to the next shell where I might do another shell.

I am sorry my daughter and I are so inept at this.


----------



## Judithlynn

soc said:


> Okay, we made it through round 6.
> 
> Rnd 7: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch2, v-st in ch3 sp, ch2, shell in shell, ch3, 5dc in ch-5 sp, ch3**, shell in shell; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.
> 
> So when it says "5dc in ch-5 sp" does that mean to do it in both of the ch-5 spaces and then ch3 and do a shell in shell?
> 
> Otherwise, if I do "5dc in ch-5 and then do ch3, there is another ch-5 left before I get to the next shell where I might do another shell.
> 
> I am sorry my daughter and I are so inept at this.


Are you sure that you are on round 7? There should be only 1 ch-5 space between the 2 shells. There are 2 ch-5 spaces in round 6. Do you have a beg shell, ch3,shell at the beginning of the round?


----------



## Pril

Ahhh, now I see! Thanks Judy, I was doing it wrong......got a bit carried away and kept going with what I thought it was. Frogging, here I come ;-)
I'll try again.


----------



## Pril

Judy, there seems to no real clear rule in Australia regarding terminology. I have found that I have to work a bit of the pattern and see what looks most like the original picture. Most of my patterns I have bought off the net and very few say where they've come from. I have a chart with the US/UK different stitches and I try both to see what looks better.


----------



## Elbjones

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Elbjones

This is my WIP for the day. I just completed up to round 8. I'm actually using something finer than a #10 thread just because I had it on hand. 

I'm interested in this pattern because I'm looking for a fun motif pattern to make a throw for my daughter. I wanted to see if this would work for me. So far it is a fun pattern, challenging but not too frustrating. I might try it in the actual thread I'm going to use for her if this works.

I found a mistake in one of my round six chain counts. Could you tell me if it is so obvious I would need to frog round seven and six back to that point?


----------



## SuellenS

I'm in!


----------



## Dotsy

I am in


----------



## Judithlynn

Elbjones, I can't see any problem with rnd 6 of your motif. I wouldn't worry about it. A lot of times one stitch here or there doesn't make a lot of difference. If it were 4 or 5 stitches, I would frog, but yours looks good.

I'm glad you like the design. Hope it works for your daughter.


----------



## Judithlynn

Pril said:


> Judy, there seems to no real clear rule in Australia regarding terminology. I have found that I have to work a bit of the pattern and see what looks most like the original picture. Most of my patterns I have bought off the net and very few say where they've come from. I have a chart with the US/UK different stitches and I try both to see what looks better.


I'm glad you aren't having a problem there. I have to admit I was a little concerned about ladies outside the US.


----------



## Judithlynn

patinjapan said:


> Sorry just joined, I meant to say, I don`t understand how to join at the end of row 3 as well.


Did you get past row three? The join is explained in a message to Pril. Did you see it. I'm sorry, I missed your message somehow. I'm not sure how.


----------



## Judithlynn

kaixixang said:


> So...we only have 2 patterns of pineapples? I'm rather pleased with the choice...and I don't think they are duplicates of what I have stored already. :thumbup:


There are actually 3 patterns. The last one will show up after we finish the two shown. It has a different join( no picots), so I wanted to do it, too.


----------



## Judithlynn

soc said:


> Okay, we made it through round 6.
> 
> Rnd 7: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch2, v-st in ch3 sp, ch2, shell in shell, ch3, 5dc in ch-5 sp, ch3**, shell in shell; rep from * around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.
> 
> So when it says "5dc in ch-5 sp" does that mean to do it in both of the ch-5 spaces and then ch3 and do a shell in shell?
> 
> Otherwise, if I do "5dc in ch-5 and then do ch3, there is another ch-5 left before I get to the next shell where I might do another shell.
> 
> I am sorry my daughter and I are so inept at this.


I don't think you are inept. Everyone starts sometime. You should have seen my work the first time I tried it. More than once my Mom finished what I started because I gave up on it.

I've been thinking about your problem with this. Can you put a picture here so I can look at your work and see the problem? Maybe then I can tell what to do.


----------



## soc

Judithlynn said:


> I don't think you are inept. Everyone starts sometime. You should have seen my work the first time I tried it. More than once my Mom finished what I started because I gave up on it.
> 
> I've been thinking about your problem with this. Can you put a picture here so I can look at your work and see the problem? Maybe then I can tell what to do.


I just don't get it.

 

thank you


----------



## soc

everyone else has 4 shells, we keep coming up with 5.

arggghhhhh. I think we have crocheted 50 rows at this point, all frogged.


----------



## Judithlynn

soc said:


> I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


I'm sorry to say this, but you need to frog again. Rounds 1 and2 look good, but it looks like you messed up at the join on round 3.

On round 3, you did the" ch4, sc in the next ch-3 space" okay. On the last repeat you don't ch4. You ch2, then hdc in the beginning sc.

Can you tell which round is #3?


----------



## Judithlynn

Judithlynn said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but you need to frog again. Rounds 1 and2 look good, but it looks like you messed up at the join on round 3.
> 
> On round 3, you did the" ch4, sc in the next ch-3 space" okay. On the last repeat you don't ch4. You ch2, then hdc in the beginning sc.
> 
> Can you tell which round is #3?


If we can get round 3 right, you won't have the trouble with 5 shells.


----------



## islandgirl81

Ok here's mine....done....nope. Have to start over. Don't laugh too hard. I was so proud of it till I pressed it. Don't know how I came up with clusters instead of pineapples. I'm on round 16 of the big round one and can see all the pineapples forming just right. So the others that came up with more are not alone. Look at my five corners....I can't stop laughing. :lol:


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> Ok here's mine....done....dope. Have to start over. Don't laugh too hard. I was so proud of it till I pressed it. Don't know how I came up with clusters instead of pineapples. I'm on round 16 of the big round one and can see all the pineapples forming just right. So the others that came up with more are not alone. Look at my five corners....I can't stop laughing. :lol:


It looks like you didn't ch3 at the beginning of the some of the pineapples. Other than that, it looks perfect!

Don't start over. Just frog back to round 6. It looks to me like it's okay to there.


----------



## islandgirl81

Thanks. Maybe I could just say there's little feathers in there? For now I'm just going to finish the big one. But I'm still laughing. :lol:


----------



## patinjapan

Yes, I`m on row 5, I hope. Just trying to work out the D shell.

Thanks Judith.


Judithlynn said:


> Did you get past row three? The join is explained in a message to Pril. Did you see it. I'm sorry, I missed your message somehow. I'm not sure how.


----------



## tammie52

heres a pic of mine so far, im on row 15, but im doin the round one. loving it so far,


----------



## kaixixang

islandgirl81,
I would have kept it for a different design. In the Double-knit class, with my dyslexia, I managed to do the demo piece design with purls instead of knits. I have NOT unknitted it as I am rather pleased that I managed to get the design shown. My next two sets (demo and main design) turned out correctly after I found a link that had pictures of what I needed to do to cast on.

Keep at the work...no two projects are (thankfully) going to turn out exactly the same.


----------



## Judithlynn

tammie52, the doily looks beautiful. You did a good job. I'm glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I'm in!


----------



## islandgirl81

Thanks Kaixixang for the encouragement.


----------



## Pril

Judy, I think I am getting it, slowly. I'm up to round 5 but I've frogged so many times it's not funny. I have found these pics to be very helpful though. Is there any chance you could post a close up of yours? I seem to be able to follow a pic and it confirms for me that I'm on the right track.


----------



## patinjapan

So sorry, I must be thick. Where is the 3 chain at the end of row 5 tomake the join.

Is it the beginning treble stitch?

Thank you patinjapan.

quote:
join with a sl st in 3rd ch of begch-3.


----------



## budasha

Do any of you have a sure-fire way to identify the beginning of each round. I've frogged so many times because I've lost track.


----------



## kaixixang

budasha said:


> Do any of you have a sure-fire way to identify the beginning of each round. I've frogged so many times because I've lost track.


A majority of the rows have a chain 3 with the "beginning shell". I'm on row 14 and haven't had to worry too much about the pattern as much - the amount of re-purposed polyester may force me to restart...although I do have more machine cotton size 40 or 50 that I've stranded into one strand.

<G> I will post a photo if I get to a brief quantity snag.


----------



## Judithlynn

patinjapan said:


> So sorry, I must be thick. Where is the 3 chain at the end of row 5 tomake the join.
> 
> Is it the beginning treble stitch?
> 
> Thank you patinjapan.
> 
> quote:
> join with a sl st in 3rd ch of begch-3.


Round 5 starts with a beginning Double shell. The beginning D-shell starts with a ch3. That's the ch-3 you sl st into. Does this make sense?


----------



## Judithlynn

budasha said:


> Do any of you have a sure-fire way to identify the beginning of each round. I've frogged so many times because I've lost track.


Do you maybe have a removable marker? If not try tying a short length of yarn around the beginning stitch.


----------



## Judithlynn

Pril said:


> Judy, I think I am getting it, slowly. I'm up to round 5 but I've frogged so many times it's not funny. I have found these pics to be very helpful though. Is there any chance you could post a close up of yours? I seem to be able to follow a pic and it confirms for me that I'm on the right track.


I've done several pictures. The white one is from the book that I got the pattern from. Hope they help.


----------



## Pril

These are great, thanks Judy. Clearer than the original blue one. I can see where I've been going wrong now and what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## Lrn2 loom

I am confused. I am trying to find the pattern for the motif. What I down load is the round pineapple doily. The round doily is the one I started. But the instructions are different then what was posted on page 1. Can some one show me the link to download the correct pattern for the motif.


----------



## kaixixang

Lrn2 loom said:


> I am confused. I am trying to find the pattern for the motif. What I down load is the round pineapple doily. The round doily is the one I started. But the instructions are different then what was posted on page 1. Can some one show me the link to download the correct pattern for the motif.


She wrote the pattern out on the middle of page 1. PDF coming up for THE motif below:


----------



## Judithlynn

kaixixang said:


> She wrote the pattern out on the middle of page 1. PDF coming up for THE motif below:


Thank you for doing the download. I'm adraid I'm slightly inept when it comes to electronics. I can't do the download thing.

I decided a few years ago that I'm good at some things and really bad at others. I do what I can and don't worry about the other stuff.


----------



## Lrn2 loom

Thank you for the download. I am having problems with round 4. doing a chain one and then the tr crochet. I will try and get a picture and post it soon.


----------



## kaixixang

Judithlynn said:


> Thank you for doing the download. I'm afraid I'm slightly inept when it comes to electronics. I can't do the download thing.
> 
> I decided a few years ago that I'm good at some things and really bad at others. I do what I can and don't worry about the other stuff.


If you don't see Prismaticr online...and (add me to your buddy list) you see me online...quickly PM me for web-link research. I have 3 IT degrees, LOVE pineapple crochet, and am really doing my best to support you...not take over.

I thought I didn't like color-work until I bit into the effort for the double-knit class. Don't see working with more than 2 colors, but I only have 7 years knitting, 27 and increasing years at crochet.

I do have some ideas on changes for the round doily...but this can wait until I get a successful doily finished with the changes put in. <G> If it cups, why let y'all see it? My other round doily ran out of "yarn" so it is start over time.


----------



## Judithlynn

kaixixang said:


> If you don't see Prismaticr online...and (add me to your buddy list) you see me online...quickly PM me for web-link research. I have 3 IT degrees, LOVE pineapple crochet, and am really doing my best to support you...not take over.
> 
> I thought I didn't like color-work until I bit into the effort for the double-knit class. Don't see working with more than 2 colors, but I only have 7 years knitting, 27 and increasing years at crochet.
> 
> I do have some ideas on changes for the round doily...but this can wait until I get a successful doily finished with the changes put in. <G> If it cups, why let y'all see it? My other round doily ran out of "yarn" so it is start over time.


It never crossed my mind that you might be trying to take over. I appreciate the help. My Mom taught me to knit and crochet over 50 years ago, but I don't know everything. I am still learning. There are a lot of new things coming along every day. So, thank you for helping.

Also, I work some half days(3 a week) so I'm not here some times. The answers I saw were very timely and Welcome. Although, I don't want you to think that I am impossing.


----------



## Judithlynn

Lrn2 loom said:


> Thank you for the download. I am having problems with round 4. doing a chain one and then the tr crochet. I will try and get a picture and post it soon.


On the last repeat you don't do the ch4. Is that part of your problem? Is it the triple crochet?


----------



## Judithlynn

Haven't heard from anyone for a few days. Are you all doing okay? Have you finished with the doily you are working on? If you have finished the green doily and want to make another one through round 11, I can show you how to connect the two without sewing.

If you need anything let me know. Have fun!


----------



## kaixixang

Sorry, got sidetracked with Christmas Angels. I'm going to use the one strand of string to work up the round (and possibly motif) doilies. <G> I can count on one.

My theory on the joinings is - ch 1, sl st on previous motif picot, ch 1, complete picot on current motif, stitch on. Does this match what you were thinking?


----------



## Judithlynn

kaixixang said:


> Sorry, got sidetracked with Christmas Angels. I'm going to use the one strand of string to work up the round (and possibly motif) doilies. <G> I can count on one.
> 
> My theory on the joinings is - ch 1, sl st on previous motif picot, ch 1, complete picot on current motif, stitch on. Does this match what you were thinking?


Yes, perfectly.
What kind of Christmas Angels are you making? Are they decorations?


----------



## kaixixang

Depending on how the skirt flares - can stand alone on table top.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4717

I would have given another link...but I like to see what I'm getting into!


----------



## islandgirl81

I'm sorry. I've been busy with mother having a UTI. It's made her crazy. She needs 24 hr care. I did manage to finish the big one but might take a few rows out. I did not end up with 160 loops around the edge. I have 148. Can't find the mistake. I'm waiting to start the four squares when the pattern is ready. I'll take a picture of the big round one when I get home.


----------



## patinjapan

Hi Judith
I gave up on the square motif and started the round doily. Almost finished it, but it`s taking some time as I`m a beginner. Will restart the square motif when I`m finished the round doily.

Patinjapan



Judithlynn said:


> Haven't heard from anyone for a few days. Are you all doing okay? Have you finished with the doily you are working on? If you have finished the green doily and want to make another one through round 11, I can show you how to connect the two without sewing.
> 
> If you need anything let me know. Have fun!


----------



## Judithlynn

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how the skirt flares - can stand alone on table top.
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4717
> 
> I would have given another link...but I like to see what I'm getting into!


They are really pretty. I'm going to have to make at least two up for Christmas.


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> I'm sorry. I've been busy with mother having a UTI. It's made her crazy. She needs 24 hr care. I did manage to finish the big one but might take a few rows out. I did not end up with 160 loops around the edge. I have 148. Can't find the mistake. I'm waiting to start the four squares when the pattern is ready. I'll take a picture of the big round one when I get home.


I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. And I totally understand. Your Mom is thousands of times more important than anything we do here. Hope she gets to feeling better.


----------



## Judithlynn

patinjapan said:


> Hi Judith
> I gave up on the square motif and started the round doily. Almost finished it, but it`s taking some time as I`m a beginner. Will restart the square motif when I`m finished the round doily.
> 
> Patinjapan


Hi, Pat, sounds good. Just have fun with it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Hi Judith
I am doing the round pineapple doily but have had to put it aside as my daughter decided to surprise me and flew down from Dublin for my birthday!!
It's been just wonderful!
Will get back to my doily as soon as possible
Thanks so much for the workshop!
It is so interesting!


----------



## Judithlynn

Gail DSouza said:


> Hi Judith
> I am doing the round pineapple doily but have had to put it aside as my daughter decided to surprise me and flew down from Dublin for my birthday!!
> It's been just wonderful!
> Will get back to my doily as soon as possible
> Thanks so much for the workshop!
> It is so interesting!


How cool! Have a super birthday.


----------



## islandgirl81

Here's the picture of the finished doily. Had to frog back to round 19 and found the mistake there.


----------



## love to knit

Looks great I have to block mine yet.


----------



## patinjapan

Lovely.


----------



## Judithlynn

Islandgirl81, I love it! It couldn't look better. You did a great job.


----------



## donna47304

Island Girl, you did a fantastic job with your doily! Did you block it and if so, did you pin each picot ending? It looks so smooth and well-done. Great job. Did you use No 10 cotton?


----------



## islandgirl81

Thank you. I did not block it. I sprayed a little water on it then pressed it with a warm iron very lightly. I used 10 cotton that I had on hand. I think the pineapples would stand out better if it was blocked.


----------



## Designer1234

islandgirl81 said:


> Here's the picture of the finished doily. Had to frog back to round 19 and found the mistake there.


Wow! it is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi Everyone -- Designer here! just got back from a week in Vancouver Island. 

I see there are some wonderful doilies in the works! great job everyone.


----------



## budasha

Question- pineapple round row 12 - says sl st in next 3 sts. (Is that the chain stitches?) "(in next ch-3 sp work 2 sc, picot,2 sc)7times. Is it 7 times in the ch 3 sp? I've frogged again..very frustrating.


----------



## Judithlynn

budasha said:


> Question- pineapple round row 12 - says sl st in next 3 sts. (Is that the chain stitches?) "(in next ch-3 sp work 2 sc, picot,2 sc)7times. Is it 7 times in the ch 3 sp? I've frogged again..very frustrating.


To start round 12, you sl st in the first dc and the next ch-2 space. When you sl st, you put your hook in the stitch wrap the yarn over the needle and pull it through the stitch and the loop on the hook. I just sl st twice in the ch-2 loop.

after single crocheting in the next 2 dc,work 2sc,picot,2sc in the next ch-3 space and in each of the next 6 ch-3 spaces. Does that make sense?


----------



## Judithlynn

*Pineapple Filigree Doily*(pink one on page 1)

STITCH GUIDE

BEGINNING SHELL(beg shell):In specified stitch work (ch3,dc,ch2,2dc)

SHELL(shell):In specified stitch work(2dc,ch2,2dc)

BEGINNING DOUBLE SHELL(beg d-shell):In specified stitch work [ch3,dc,(ch2,2dc)twice]

DOUBLE SHELL(d-shell):In specified stitch work [(2dc,ch2)twice,2dc]

V-STITCH(v-st):In specified stitch work(dc,ch3,dc)

PICOT Ch3,sl st in first ch made.

*INSTRUCTIONS*

Ch6,join with sl st to form a ring.

Rnd 1: Ch1,12sc in ring; join with a sl st in first sc.

Rnd 2: Ch3,dc in next sc, *ch8,skip one sc,dc in next 2sc; rep from * around , ch8,sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 3: Ch3,dc in join; 
*ch2,2dc in next dc,ch3,sc in ch-8 sp,ch3**

,2dc in next dc; rep from* around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 4: Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp,beg shell in same sp;*ch3,v-st in sc,ch3**,shell in shell; rep from*around, end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 5:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg d-shell in same3 sp;*ch3,6dc in v-st,ch3**,d-shell in shell; rep from * around, end at **on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch og beh ch-3.

Rnd 6:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3, shell in next ch-2 sp,ch2,(dc in next dc of 6-dc group,ch1)5 times, dc in next dc,ch2**,shell in ch-2 sp; rep from* around,end at**on last rep;join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 7:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp,beg shell in same sp;*ch3, dc in ch-3 sp, ch3,shell in shell,(ch3,sc in ch-1 sp) 5 times, ch3**,shell in shell; rep from *around, end at**on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3. *corrected*

Rnd 8:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*(ch3,dc in ch-3 sp)twice,ch3,shell in shell,ch3,skip one ch-3 sp,(sc in next ch-3 sp,ch3)4 times**,shell in shell; rep from*around,end at ** on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 9:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*ch3,dc in ch-3 sp,ch3,v-st in next ch-3 sp, ch3,dc in next ch-3 sp,ch3,shell in shell,ch3,skip one ch-3 sp,(sc in next ch-3 sp,ch3)3 times**,shell in shell; rep from*around, end at**on last rep;joinwith a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 10:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp,beg shell in same sp;*(ch3,dc in next ch-3 sp)twice,ch3,v-st in v-st,(ch3,dc in next ch-3 sp)twice,ch3,shell in shell,ch3, skip one ch-3 sp,(sc in next ch-3 sp, ch3)twice**,shell in shell; rep from*around, end at **on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 11:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp, beg shell in same sp;*(ch3,dc in next ch-3 sp)3 times,ch3,v-st in v-st,(ch3,dc in next ch-3 sp)3 times,ch3,shell in shell,ch3, skip one ch-3 sp,sc in next ch-3 sp,ch3**,shell in shell; rep from*around,end at**on last rep;join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 12:Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp,beg shell in same sp;*(ch3,dc in next ch-3 sp)4 times,ch3,in v-st work(dc,ch6,dc);(ch3,dc in next dc sp)4 times,ch3,(shell in shell)**,twice;rep from*around, end at**on last rep, join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Rnd 13:Ch1,sc in next 6 sts;*in each of the next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc); in next ch-6 sp work,(sc,hdc,3dc,picot,3dc,hdc,sc);in the next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc)**, sc in the next 12 sts; rep from*around,end at **on last rep;sc in the next 6 sts,join with a sl st in the first sc. Finish off;weave in ends.

*This is the last doily*.


----------



## Designer1234

They are wonderful Judithlynn - great class!


----------



## islandgirl81

Designer1234 said:


> Wow! it is absolutely wonderful!


Thank you. Now on to the pink one.


----------



## islandgirl81

On rd 7 of the pink doily is there something missing? Am I suppose to skip the 6 dc's?


----------



## budasha

Judithlynn said:


> To start round 12, you sl st in the first dc and the next ch-2 space. When you sl st, you put your hook in the stitch wrap the yarn over the needle and pull it through the stitch and the loop on the hook. I just sl st twice in the ch-2 loop.
> 
> after single crocheting in the next 2 dc,work 2sc,picot,2sc in the next ch-3 space and in each of the next 6 ch-3 spaces. Does that make sense?


Yes, thanks.


----------



## islandgirl81

I finished one square of the pink doily. I didn't cut the thread yet in case I didn't do rd 7 correctly. I used size 6 hook.

I just love the square doily. I used to do lots of doilies. Don't remember ever doing a square on. that is beautiful Island girl and so well done. You sure are doing a great job! 

As mentioned - I copies Judy's post and corrected row #7 I believe it is correct now.,


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> On rd 7 of the pink doily is there something missing? Am I suppose to skip the 6 dc's?


Yes, there is something missing: a lot of something. Round 7 should say:

Sl st in dc and ch-2 sp,beg shell in same sp;*ch3, dc in ch-3 sp, ch3,shell in shell,(ch3,sc in ch-1 sp) 5 times, ch3**,shell in shell; rep from *around, end at**on last rep; join with a sl st in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.

Sorry, it was late last night when I did that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## donna47304

wow; that really looks good. The color is very attractive and shows up so well.

I need to get some more 10 thread so I can continue . . . mine was 20 which I didn't realize.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> I finished one square of the pink doily. I didn't cut the thread yet in case I didn't do rd 7 correctly. I used size 6 hook.


It looks perfect! You did a great job.


----------



## islandgirl81

Thank you. Should I make three more or wait? I can wait of course. I have a few other things I'm working on.


----------



## Designer1234

islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you. Should I make three more or wait? I can wait of course. I have a few other things I'm working on.


*Judy --I answered your pm. I have read the posts and think it is correct now.

I see where you have posted it. I have corrected round 7 -- please check and make sure I changed it properly*


----------



## patinjapan

Managed to finish the round doily. Quite pleased with it as I`m a beginner. 

Thank you for the class.


----------



## donna47304

Wow; again . . . such a beautiful doily! Love the contrast with the dark background. I got half-way finished with this doily and then realized my cotton was 20, not 10. I liked the way it looked, but it was too large for where I wanted it. Your size looks perfect.

You did a great job! Doesn't look like a beginner to me!


----------



## Designer1234

patinjapan said:


> Managed to finish the round doily. Quite pleased with it as I`m a beginner.
> 
> Thank you for the class.


Another wonderful doily!

*Ladies Attention:
We are holding a workshop (started yesterday) with more Crochet projects, Christmas tree, snowflakes, an angel and a surprise, ! Time to finish your class here - good one to follow what you have learned here!Just sign into the next workshop after this one when you are finished here.*

We will also start a class to teach a *Christmas stocking* or more than one on Oct. 8th.


----------



## kaixixang

This is all I have for current progress. There is no worry about finishing...<G>

Note I'm working tinier than size 10 thread. Used a 9 or 11 Boye needle for the red round doily.


----------



## Judithlynn

donna47304 said:


> Wow; again . . . such a beautiful doily! Love the contrast with the dark background. I got half-way finished with this doily and then realized my cotton was 20, not 10. I liked the way it looked, but it was too large for where I wanted it. Your size looks perfect.
> 
> You did a great job! Doesn't look like a beginner to me!


Donna47304, a size 20 is smaller thread than a size 10. I hesitate to say it; but if you need it smaller, you would need to use a smaller thread and hook. You might try a size 10 hook with the size 20 thread.


----------



## islandgirl81

patinjapan said:


> Managed to finish the round doily. Quite pleased with it as I`m a beginner.
> 
> Thank you for the class.


Your doily is beautiful. Your picots are so pointy. I wasn't able to get mine to look like that. I also didn't block mine. Maybe that's what I should do. You would never know you're a beginner.


----------



## Judithlynn

patinjapan said:


> Managed to finish the round doily. Quite pleased with it as I`m a beginner.
> 
> Thank you for the class.


You are very welcome. Your doily looks very good. It couldn't be better! It's hard to believe you are a beginner.


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you. Should I make three more or wait? I can wait of course. I have a few other things I'm working on.


If you want to make another one through round 11, I will have instructions for connecting them tomorrow(Oct.2). I'll do some pictures. If you want to wait, you can come back to it when you're ready.


----------



## islandgirl81

That sounds good. No rush though.


----------



## patinjapan

Thank you so much I didn`t block the doily, I washed it by hand wrapped it in a towel to remove the excess water and spread it on the table to dry. To get the points pointy I scraped them between my fore finger and thumb and gave them a good old tug.



islandgirl81 said:


> Your doily is beautiful. Your picots are so pointy. I wasn't able to get mine to look like that. I also didn't block mine. Maybe that's what I should do. You would never know you're a beginner.


----------



## donna47304

Judithlynn said:


> Donna47304, a size 20 is smaller thread than a size 10. I hesitate to say it; but if you need it smaller, you would need to use a smaller thread and hook. You might try a size 10 hook with the size 20 thread.


Thanks for that info; I knew it a week ago after reading your instructions at the beginning of the workshop, but quickly forgot the numbering system.

What I have and tried to use, is a cone of thread that is twice as thick as a size 10 . . . I guess a pearlized cotton thread. Not sure as the wrapper is no longer with the cone. Anyway, the doily, although I loved the shape, was way too large, so I need to buy some 10. I really like what's been shown in this thread and I'll get back to working on mine.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi ladies, once we get a few more finished projects I will open the 
"Parade of crochet Doilies" in the picture forum, so that others can look at the wonderful projects you are finishing. they are so pretty Judy -- good job. 

I had hoped to join in but things needed to be attended to as I was away all last week - however I am going to do the round one as soon as I can.

I will announce when I open the Parade and will ask you all to post pictures for the show there


----------



## Designer1234

I AM POSTING THE PINK DOILY PATTERN BELOW. I WILL POST THE PICTURES SHOWING THE TECHNIQUE SHORTLY, ONCE I REDUCE THE SIZE. DESIGNER

Work the second doily as the first through round 12.

Rnd 13:: Ch1, in next five ch-3 sps, work (sc.hdc.2dc.hdc.sc)** in ch-6 sp work, (sc,hdc,3dc,ch1,sl st in picot in corner of first doily,ch1,sl st in top of last dc made,3dc,hdc,sc)**(pictures #1-4), in next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,dc,sl st in corresponding dc on first motif(picture#5),dc,hdc,sc)*(pic #6 shows this finished on first ch-3 sp);(picture #7 is how this section looks finished) sc in next 12 sts; repeat from*to*once.(picture #8 is the middle of this side).
repeat from**to**. ](pictures #9 & 10 show how it looks when doing the corner when you already have 2 doilies connected).

{^In next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc), sc in next 12 sts, in next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc), in next ch-6 sp work (sc,hdc,3dc,picot,3dc,hdc,sc)^; repeat from ^to^ once; in the next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc). join with a sl st in first sc. Finish off; weave in ends.}

You will need to make another 2nd doily. Attcch this one to the first doily making an "L" shape. The 3rd doily will be attached in the corner of the"L".

Work the 3rd doily as the first through round 12.

Rnd 13: Work as for rnd 13 on second doily between the[ ]. This does the first side.
The second side is attached the same way: In the next five ch-3 sps work(sc.hdc.dc,sl st in corresponding dc on attached motif,dc.hdc,sc), sc in next 12 sts, in next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,dc,sl st in corresponding dc on attached motif,dc,hdc,sc), in next ch-6 sp work,(sc,hdc,3dc,ch1,sl st in picot in corner of attached motif,ch1,sl st in top of last dc made,3dc,hdc,sc).
Finish this motif repeating from{to} on round 13 of second motif(thr very last of it).

The finished doiloy with all four motifs should look like pictures #12 &13.


----------



## Designer1234

*They are all here - however please check to make sure you read them in the number order as I am unable to change them around without deleting them all. When you are following the pictures make sure you follow from 1 -13 *. they are not posted in that order.

#7 and # 8 are shown opposite - 11 & 12 are before 9 and l0.

I am sorry - just make sure you follow the numbers the pictures are numbered correctly . It is just the order that is balled up! When my I photo copied them the were in the wrong order in comparison to Judy's -- it was the way they were read - sorry about that.


----------



## Judithlynn

Deanna 7529 said:


> When I count, I only have 12. Did I miss #13 someplace? Thanks.


You are right. There are only 12. It started out with 13, but I had some problems getting them sent anywhere. Sorry.


----------



## Deanna 7529

Judithlynn said:


> You are right. There are only 12. It started out with 13, but I had some problems getting them sent anywhere. Sorry.


No problem. I was counting late in the evening, and wanted to make sure. Thank you so much for this class. You've done a great job.


----------



## Judithlynn

Deanna 7529 said:


> No problem. I was counting late in the evening, and wanted to make sure. Thank you so much for this class. You've done a great job.


Thank you. A lot of the credit for any success goes to Designer1234.Could not have been done without her.


----------



## Designer1234

The confusion has been mine not Judy's -- my server crashed the day she sent me all the pictures so I had some and not others. We have managed to get them sorted out. Judy it is a great class. 

Once i get a few more pictures of finished doilies and squares from the students, I will open a Parade of crochet pineapple doilies on the Pictures forum. I will wait another day or two - so post your pictures everyone - even works in progress. Great job!!


----------



## islandgirl81

It seems that in rd 13 of the second pink doily pattern there is something missing in the beginning. I might be able to figure it out. But thought I'd let you know.


----------



## islandgirl81

I figured it out. I think on rd 13 join at top of ch3 of rd 12 and then follow rd 13 from the first instructions to the corner and then follow rd 13 from second instructions. I only did two doilies of this pattern. I'll post a picture a little later today when the lighting is a bit better in my house.


----------



## Judithlynn

Sorry about the mistake. The beginning of rnd 13 should say Ch1, in next five ch-3 sps work (sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc)


----------



## islandgirl81

Here's two doilies finished and crocheted together. I liked the look of two together. I did not block them so one looks a bit larger than the other and I see a mistake in the edging of one of them. Will have to fix it later.


----------



## Judithlynn

Well, here I am. I messed up trying to correct the beginning of the 2nd doily. It should read ch1, sc in the next 6 sts, in the next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc). I can not believe I messed up that badly! I appologize to all.


----------



## Judithlynn

islandgirl81 said:


> Here's two doilies finished and crocheted together. I liked the look of two together. I did not block them so one looks a bit larger than the other and I see a mistake in the edging of one of them. Will have to fix it later.


Your doily looks great! I could not see the mistake.


----------



## islandgirl81

Thank you so much for this class. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## patinjapan

I think yours looks great. I`ve made 3 so far and they are all different sizes. It`s been unusually humid here for this time of year and the yarn seems to behave differently according to the weather! I bought my yarn from the 100 yen shop. I`m finding joining them together very challenging. I know I have made mistakes, but I just can`t frog anymore.



islandgirl81 said:


> Here's two doilies finished and crocheted together. I liked the look of two together. I did not block them so one looks a bit larger than the other and I see a mistake in the edging of one of them. Will have to fix it later.


----------



## islandgirl81

patinjapan said:


> I think yours looks great. I`ve made 3 so far and they are all different sizes. It`s been unusually humid here for this time of year and the yarn seems to behave differently according to the weather! I bought my yarn from the 100 yen shop. I`m finding joining them together very challenging. I know I have made mistakes, but I just can`t frog anymore.


Thank you. I would really like it if you could let me see the three you've done so far. Even with the strings hanging out. Maybe it'll help others to post their pictures of doilies in progress. I've been anxious to see more pictures. I think everyone must be busy right now. I know things have gotten in my way lately so for now I'm only doing two.
I didn't find joining too difficult. But I use to make doilies many years ago. I just never did any where I had to join with picots like these. So I really wanted to try it. Also I thought it might inspire me to start making them again. And it has but after I finish other things I have in the works.
Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## patinjapan

I`ll try to get a pic up, of work in progress, looks so messy though.



islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you. I would really like it if you could let me see the three you've done so far. Even with the strings hanging out. Maybe it'll help others to post their pictures of doilies in progress. I've been anxious to see more pictures. I think everyone must be busy right now. I know things have gotten in my way lately so for now I'm only doing two.
> I didn't find joining too difficult. But I use to make doilies many years ago. I just never did any where I had to join with picots like these. So I really wanted to try it. Also I thought it might inspire me to start making them again. And it has but after I finish other things I have in the works.
> Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## islandgirl81

patinjapan said:


> I`ll try to get a pic up, of work in progress, looks so messy though.


Oh don't worry about it. Mine was terrible until I sprayed with water and a warm iron. I still want to see it even if it's messy!


----------



## patinjapan

Sorry for the delay in posting these.


----------



## donna47304

patinjapan said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting these.


Thanks for posting your pics . . . I'm finally on row 17 of the round doily and will work on this one next. I like working with the finer thread but often don't see my mistakes until the following round reaches that spot and then I debate whether or not to take all that work out. Mostly I do, but sometimes I don't.


----------



## Judithlynn

patinjapan said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting these.


I have been trying to figure out why the difference in size. Did you do the smaller ones first? I am thinking maybe you were tense and crocheted tighter. When I try something new, sometimes I do that.

They really look good. Actually, perfect. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Designer1234

Judithlynn said:


> Well, here I am. I messed up trying to correct the beginning of the 2nd doily. It should read ch1, sc in the next 6 sts, in the next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc). I can not believe I messed up that badly! I appologize to all.


Judith lynn - if you give me the exact line, I can put the correct one in and remove the incorrect one.

give me the page, and the post # from the top and the lin you want removed with the line you want put in and I will do it for you today --


----------



## Judithlynn

Designer1234 said:


> I AM POSTING THE PINK DOILY PATTERN BELOW. I WILL POST THE PICTURES SHOWING THE TECHNIQUE SHORTLY, ONCE I REDUCE THE SIZE. DESIGNER
> 
> Work the second doily as the first through round 12.
> 
> Rnd 13:[ Ch1, sc in the next five ch-3 sps;** in ch-6 sp work, (sc,hdc,3dc,ch1,sl st in picot in corner of first doily,ch1,sl st in top of last dc made,3dc,hdc,sc)**(pictures #1-4), in next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,dc,sl st in corresponding dc on first motif(picture#5),dc,hdc,sc)*(pic #6 shows this finished on first ch-3 sp);(picture #7 is how this section looks finished) sc in next 12 sts; repeat from*to*once.(picture #8 is the middle of this side).
> repeat from**to**. ](pictures #9 & 10 show how it looks when doing the corner when you already have 2 doilies connected).
> 
> {^In next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc), sc in next 12 sts, in next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc), in next ch-6 sp work (sc,hdc,3dc,picot,3dc,hdc,sc)^; repeat from ^to^ once; in the next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,2dc,hdc,sc). join with a sl st in first sc. Finish off; weave in ends.}
> 
> You will need to make another 2nd doily. Attcch this one to the first doily making an "L" shape. The 3rd doily will be attached in the corner of the"L".
> 
> Work the 3rd doily as the first through round 12.
> 
> Rnd 13: Work as for rnd 13 on second doily between the[ ]. This does the first side.
> The second side is attached the same way: In the next five ch-3 sps work(sc.hdc.dc,sl st in corresponding dc on attached motif,dc.hdc,sc), sc in next 12 sts, in next five ch-3 sps work,(sc,hdc,dc,sl st in corresponding dc on attached motif,dc,hdc,sc), in next ch-6 sp work,(sc,hdc,3dc,ch1,sl st in picot in corner of attached motif,ch1,sl st in top of last dc made,3dc,hdc,sc).
> Finish this motif repeating from{to} on round 13 of second motif(thr very last of it).
> 
> The finished doily with all four motifs should look like pictures #12 &13.


It's this one on page 9.

It reads: " Rnd 13: [ Ch1, sc in next five ch-3 sps"

It should say Rnd 13: [ Ch1, in next five ch-3 sps, work (sc.hdc.2dc.hdc.sc)


----------



## Designer1234

Judithlynn would you go back to page 9 and check the pattern and make sure I put it in correctly - I put it in in color - is that where you wanted and what you wanted??
Just let me know here . I think it is correct - just confirm. Thanks Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*The PARADE is now open ---  go to the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-207677-1.html#4123055

and post pictures of your work in progress as well as finished projects. You have made some wonderful doilies here -and I hope you will put your projects in the parade* .

With each of our workshops since the beginning we have opened a Parade. The list of Parades is on our main page of this section so please join with all the other students and post your work.

This has been a great workshop. I am sorry my computer server crashed the day we were opening it and as a result there were some difficulties in getting the work posted. these things happen on line and it is one of the things we do deal with. thanks again. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## islandgirl81

patinjapan said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting these.


Thank you for letting us see what you've made so far. They look perfect to me. So does your joining. I'm looking forward to seeing all four put together.


----------



## patinjapan

It may be alcohol related, although one day here the yarn was vey difficult to handle!!



Judithlynn said:


> I have been trying to figure out why the difference in size. Did you do the smaller ones first? I am thinking maybe you were tense and crocheted tighter. When I try something new, sometimes I do that.
> 
> They really look good. Actually, perfect. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## patinjapan

Just going to post my pics of the finished projects.



islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you for letting us see what you've made so far. They look perfect to me. So does your joining. I'm looking forward to seeing all four put together.


----------



## patinjapan

Hi Judith

Thank you for the class. I really enjoyed the opportunity to use fine yarn. I was really pleased to be able to follow the patterns and look forward to trying some more fine crochet, maybe a shawl.

Patinjapan



Judithlynn said:


> I have been trying to figure out why the difference in size. Did you do the smaller ones first? I am thinking maybe you were tense and crocheted tighter. When I try something new, sometimes I do that.
> 
> They really look good. Actually, perfect. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Judithlynn

Designer1234 said:


> Judithlynn would you go back to page 9 and check the pattern and make sure I put it in correctly - I put it in in color - is that where you wanted and what you wanted??
> Just let me know here . I think it is correct - just confirm. Thanks Shirley


Yes, that is right. Thanks, Judy.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP WILL CLOSE ON WEDNESDAY OCTOBER 30/2013*

I personally want to thank Judithlynn for this great information and also all of those who have taken this class. It is so much appreciated.

Please remember to post your pictures in the Parade (see link on the previous post.

*This workshop will remain locked but permanently in the workshop section with the other closed workshops*. YOu are welcome to read all the information and to copy and use it if you are a KP member. Please don't give copies of these workshops to others besides KP members.

Thankyou very much for joining in this workshop. Designer1234


----------



## donna47304

islandgirl81 said:


> Thank you so much for this class. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


I really enjoyed this class as well and have kept a bunch of notes. I hope to do the set of squares when time permits.

Here's a pic of my round doily . . . I have to weave in the start and finish thread. I assume I do that like in knitting.

This came out a bit larger than I anticipated so I'm going to try it again with a smaller hook. It'll be interesting to see how much difference a change in hooks make.

Thanks for all the direction and encouragement!


----------



## Designer1234

donna47304 said:


> I really enjoyed this class as well and have kept a bunch of notes. I hope to do the set of squares when time permits.
> 
> Here's a pic of my round doily . . . I have to weave in the start and finish thread. I assume I do that like in knitting.
> 
> This came out a bit larger than I anticipated so I'm going to try it again with a smaller hook. It'll be interesting to see how much difference a change in hooks make.
> 
> Thanks for all the direction and encouragement!


That is beautiful! I hope you will put it in the Parade!


----------



## Judithlynn

donna47304 said:


> I really enjoyed this class as well and have kept a bunch of notes. I hope to do the set of squares when time permits.
> 
> Here's a pic of my round doily . . . I have to weave in the start and finish thread. I assume I do that like in knitting.
> 
> This came out a bit larger than I anticipated so I'm going to try it again with a smaller hook. It'll be interesting to see how much difference a change in hooks make.
> 
> Thanks for all the direction and encouragement!


Lovely doily! I love the color.

When you do your beginning chain, then sl st in the first ch to form the loop, then if you will hold the end of the thread along the loop and work over it when you work your stitches in the loop, you will not have to weave them in when you are finished with the doily. Boy, that was a loooong sentence! I hope it was understandable.

Happy crocheting, Judy


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED - IT WILL REMAIN ON THE WORKSHOP SECTION PERMANENTLY -for use by KP members in the future*.

Thanks to JudithLynn (Judy ) for teaching this class -- we thank you for all your hard work and we appreciate the time you have put in to teach this class.

I also want to thank all of the students who have worked on the projects.

As mentioned in my previous post, please post any finished projects in the Parade at the link shown on this workshop. Thanks again everyone

Designer1234, Prismaticr and nrc l940


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

